# Related Sites > SQL Course >  MS SQL localHost  / remoteHost

## angiras

I have ms SQL 2000 and enterprise manager 
I have created my database on my loclahost, with all stored preocedures and views, and all the datas in it 

how can I put it on on remote host ?? 

where can I find all the information step to step 

I had this answer without no more information : (3 ways)

1)Using Enterprise Manager, connect to the remote SQL Server instance and allow yourself to work with the remote instance directly. 

2)Use the Generate script capability of Enterprise Manager (or manually run the system stored procedure for this yourself).  Then just run the script against your remote database. 

3)Detach the database and upload it to the remote server.  Then, log on to the remote and reattach them.  Of course, an empty database on the remote server would need to have existed and had been detached


what is the best one ?
and how to process ?
is there somewhere a step ns step tutorial online ?

----------


## andi_g69

Form my point of view you can see the 3 suggestions as follows:

1) Work on remote server directly: This is only applicable if you do not want your local copy to be your "master" system. I usually develop on a local instance of SQL. Remote servers hold my test and my production db. I thinks it is not a good idea to modify them directly through EM.

2) Generating scripts is an easy way to transfer objects from one DB to another. However it is not applicable for tables if you have to keep the data on the target DB

3) Copying the DB device is an easy way to clone an entire DB including the data. I usually use this in order to refresh my test or development system with production data. It is also very useful if you have to publish or copy a DB to a new server.

4) Write SQL Statments which ALTER your DB objects. Espacially for tables this is an easy way to copy changes into an existing DB without loosing the data on the target DB. EM can help you with this, because in table design view you can ask EM to save a change script.

Most of the techniques are described in SQL BooksOnLine. Probably not as a tutorial for transferring DB objects but you will find the references to the commands and functions you need

----------


## angiras

3) Copying the DB device is an easy way to clone an entire DB including the data. I usually use this in order to refresh my test or development system with production data. It is also very useful if you have to publish or copy a DB to a new serv...

I am looking for something as simple as acces, just drag and drop your database with content by FTP from your localhost (home computer) to the remote host...
it seems to be not so simple than with acces, is it the file .MDF ?

thanks

----------


## andi_g69

No it is not that easy as with Access. Access is a pure file based DBMS which holds all information in one file. SQL Server does not.

I is the .MDF, but just copying does not do the job. Read about Detach / Attach DB in BOL to get an idea of how to copy the devices. You will also have to make sure that your SQL logins are present on the target server and that the logins get re-mapped to the users in your database.

----------


## angiras

thank you ! I must try :-((

----------

